# Bonding Alan and Lottie



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I am on my laptop in the bathroom with the two terrors. Have been in here the last 4 hours!!

They have been ok up until Alan starts thumping, grunting and running in circles round Lottie. When he does this Lottie starts grunting and then if he gets too close she goes for him! Luckily he doesn't retaliate and just runs away but he keeps doing it so I can't leave them on their own. I'm assuming she's just putting him in his place?

Will keep you poseted on the progress, hopefully I won't spend my entire Saturday eve locked in a bathroom!! lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I am on my laptop in the bathroom with the two terrors. Have been in here the last 4 hours!!
> 
> They have been ok up until Alan starts thumping, grunting and running in circles round Lottie. When he does this Lottie starts grunting and then if he gets too close she goes for him! Luckily he doesn't retaliate and just runs away but he keeps doing it so I can't leave them on their own. I'm assuming she's just putting him in his place?
> 
> Will keep you poseted on the progress, hopefully I won't spend my entire Saturday eve locked in a bathroom!! lol


At least when you need a wee you don't have to go very far .


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> At least when you need a wee you don't have to go very far .


Very true! 

Am downstairs now and just running up when I hear a scuffle. last time i went up Lottie had a tuft of Alan hair in her mouth but he seems like nothing has happened.

This is why I prefer the rescues doing the bonding, its awful to watch them like this!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I've decided not to leave them together overnight :cryin: Lottie was going for Alan whenever he went near her even when he wasn't trying to hump her 

I've put his cage in the doorway to the conservatory so that they can still see each other overnight...he's been thumping a lot!

Will try again tomorrow


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its not easy at all. I wish we could go out and leave them to it. I am waiting til I have some time off work to properly bond my 2 although they seem to like eachothers company through the wire now.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a new plan of action for today... will put them back in the bathroom but only for a little bit- I'm going to completely disinfect the conservatory and then put them both in there, I think if they've got more space to get away from each other it might help. I think Alan was just trying to run around and because they were in such a small space it annoyed Lottie which is why she was going for him.

Fingers crossed we have more luck today!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope it goes well! Not that Ive bonded before but I keep reading how everyone seems like think the car journey is great! Maybe try that!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Amy I put my 2 in a pen about 2ft by 3ft and although ive read a small space is good. I really thought they wouldve appreciated being able to get away from eachother. but then Mify liked to sneak up and attack, George didnt even try to hump her, so I guess she would still attack in a bigger space. Its so hard to know what to do? have u taken them out in the car?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

It kept kicking off while they were in the bathroom so they're now in the conservatory. They've been better in there but as soon as Alan starts grunting she runs away but she hasn't bitten him as she can now get away so I feel much better. 

Will leave them in there overnight and see how the land lies in the morning.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you drive? Ive heard putting them in a crate/carrier together and taking them for a ride can help with the bonding.

You could also try bathing them both. The loss of their own smell, and the desire to groom can kick start the bonding process.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I did think about that but they're both quite big rabbits and I only have a pet carrier big enough for one of them really.

Bathing is a good idea, I may try that.

Its looking good at the moment, whenever Alan tries it on Lottie just moves away rather than attacking him. When he's not trying it on she lets him near her and they've been grooming each others heads. I'm hoping for cuddling bunnies when I get up tomorrow but if they're not I think it'll be a bath for both of them or a little drive if they'll fit in the carrier!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

u make it sounds so easy! even today Miffy charged at George and pulled some fur out between the wire mesh, they've been living next to eachother for almost 2 months!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ha ha! Its horrible to watch and thats the hard part. Yesterday Lottie bit Alan quite a few times, pulled fur out and even had him pinned at one point but it was more to tell him to go away rather than an attack so got to just leave them to it...as long as they're not actually trying to hurt each other. I think if Alan had retaliated it could of got nasty but luckily he backed off.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I did think about that but they're both quite big rabbits and I only have a pet carrier big enough for one of them really.
> 
> Bathing is a good idea, I may try that.
> 
> Its looking good at the moment, whenever Alan tries it on Lottie just moves away rather than attacking him. When he's not trying it on she lets him near her and they've been grooming each others heads. I'm hoping for cuddling bunnies when I get up tomorrow but if they're not I think it'll be a bath for both of them or a little drive if they'll fit in the carrier!


Thats exactly what George and Ember were like with bonding. George is a very horny little boy but Ember puts up with him and just moves away when she's had enough.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, still in the bathroom? LOL!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Giving more space is a bad idea!!! Wet their heads or pop some banana on their heads to encourage them to groom. If you can take them on a car ride pop them next to the washing machine with it on spin.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> Giving more space is a bad idea!!! Wet their heads or pop some banana on their heads to encourage them to groom. If you can take them on a car ride pop them next to the washing machine with it on spin.


Really? Its stopped Lottie attacking him though as Alan can run around without scaring her. They have been grooming each other but whenever Alan grunts (which I think means 'I want some') thats when Lottie runs away. Banana on their heads sounds like a good idea though!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Aw, still in the bathroom? LOL!


Ha ha! No after we seperated them Saturday I was able to come back down!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Thats exactly what George and Ember were like with bonding. George is a very horny little boy but Ember puts up with him and just moves away when she's had enough.


I did think about your George when Alan wouldn't calm down! it took a while for your two to take to each other didn't it?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> Really? Its stopped Lottie attacking him though as Alan can run around without scaring her. They have been grooming each other but whenever Alan grunts (which I think means 'I want some') thats when Lottie runs away. Banana on their heads sounds like a good idea though!


Ok thats good... i made that mistake with my four and they were fine to start with but it ended in a fight... pairs are slightly different though and you know your bunnies best.... grooming is a great sign!!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George does the grunty thing when he's after something from Ember or when I'm carrying something he wants (usually food) he'll follow me grunting.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> Ok thats good... i made that mistake with my four and they were fine to start with but it ended in a fight... pairs are slightly different though and you know your bunnies best.... grooming is a great sign!!!!!


I did think a smaller space would be better but Lottie was just getting peed off even if Alan was just running around. I think this is where the age difference kicks in, she wanted some quiet time and he was just burning round. In the conservatory he can run around withouth being anywhere near her so she can just chill out and touch wood she has not been aggressive with him since they've been in there. He just needs to learn that she doesn't want sex! lol

Luckily my OH is off work the next 3 days so they'll be under close supervision


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got cuddling rabbits!!!  
last night and this morning they were cuddling and they've both been grooming each other 

My work here is done!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I've got cuddling rabbits!!!
> last night and this morning they were cuddling and they've both been grooming each other
> 
> My work here is done!


OMG Well Done You! Lets hope they stay in love for ever after x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so pleased! I was beginning to feel awful for putting Lottie through the stress but she's so much happier now she's got someone to fuss over 

They're not 100% with each other yet but there's no scrapping which is ace! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay thats great news.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hey well done Amy lets hope they stay that way


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how on earth did u manage it?!? I would love to leave my 2 to it but am worried they will hurt eachother and I'm too much of a wimp to keep watching them fight.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> how on earth did u manage it?!? I would love to leave my 2 to it but am worried they will hurt eachother and I'm too much of a wimp to keep watching them fight.


It is awful to watch them scrapping but I could tell it wasn't to try to hurt one another it was more as a warning to back off although each time a fight broke out I put my hands in between them to seperate them but still keeping them together and stroked behind their ears till they calmed down.

Saturday night was so bad though I did have to split them up. When I pulled a lump of Alan fur out of Lotties teeth I realised it wasn't going to happen that night! But it was just fur pulling and not injury. I think with my two they didn't like being in a small room, once I moved them into the conservatory it was much better and they soon settled. I really did scrub everything with Dettol though to get rid of Lotties smell.

I did say though that I'd leave it up to the rescue next time! Its easier to not have to watch them go through that and to just pick them up already bonded  but I guess thats the easy way out!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well done Amy..... piccies please....  x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooo yes... I will take some over the weekend!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

well done!!!!

*Heidi*


----------

